# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  ایجاد فرم بیمه(dbf)

## maisam57

با سلام خدمت دوستان
میشه توی دلفی فرم بیمه رو تهیه کرد و بعد روی دیسکت کپی کرد
من هرچی جستجو کردم چیزی پیدا نکردم
با تشکر

----------


## ali_divsalar

فرمت فایلهای بیمه را که حتما می دانید؟ (اگه نمی دونید عین دو فایل خالی اون رو بهتون بدهم)بااین فرض، کافیه یه نسخه از ( دو )فایل dbf رو تو مسیر برنامه تون داشته باشید. اتصال به فایل dbf هم کار سختی نیست. بعنوان مثال از طریق odbc یه connection ایجاد کنید و تو دلفی هم از طریق BDE با اون ارتباط برقرار کنید و فیلدهای دو DBF رو پر کنید.

فقط بحث CONVERT فونتهای ویندوز به DOS می مونه که اگه نمی دونید باید زحمت بکشید و یه جستجویی انجام بدهید.

----------


## javad_hosseiny

نمونه فایل جهت تشخیص ساختار جداول موردنظر جهت ارسال دیسکت خروجی به بیمه
و همچنین توضیحات کامل نسبت به برنامه مربوطه در لینک ذیل توضیح داده شده 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=47654
که متناسبا از روی این ساختار شما قادر به ایجاد فرم ورود اطلاعات در محیط دلفی خواهید بود.

راجع به بحث تبدیل کدپیچ اطلاعات نمونه سورس دلفی نیز بسیار است من جمله :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=33914
(اگر مناسب نبود بگویید کد دلفی خودم را برایتان آپلود کنم)

و البته اگر به دنبال استفاده از یک نرم افزار مستقل (پک نرم افزاری) برای این تبدیل باشید نیز می تونید از برنامه ذیل استفاده کنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=41062

----------


## mehdi_mohamadi

من یه برنامه حقوق و دستمزد نوشتم که این کار را انجام میده فقط واستون یه کم هزینه بر میداره اگه خواستید بهم بگید.

----------


## SADEGHSADEGHI

> من یه برنامه حقوق و دستمزد نوشتم که این کار را انجام میده فقط واستون یه کم هزینه بر میداره اگه خواستید بهم بگید.


 آقای محمدی سلام 
من سورس برنامه تهیه دیسکت بیمه رو می خواستم 
هزینش؟

----------


## amirst

کسی اگه dll یا سورس بیمه رو میخواد ایمیل بزنه . saber.farahmehr@gmail.com  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------

